# Anybody made the factory Superduty 2011+ mirror bulbs flash?



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I did this to my 06 mirrors as they are Led. Not sure if it really matters if they aren't. I had just used relays and hooked them up to a flasher.


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

all the time, ive done hundreds


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

gtmustang00;2031680 said:


> I did this to my 06 mirrors as they are Led. Not sure if it really matters if they aren't. I had just used relays and hooked them up to a flasher.


They haven't gone to LED right off the line yet have they?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Wicked Warnings;2073992 said:


> all the time, ive done hundreds


Any insight?


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

What's the question?....will the 194s flash without LED bulbs?.....YES..not as fast but yes. 
And you can also get tricky and flash the 5 roof lights also....if your happy with the stock lights. 

I will answer any questions you guys need. .....fire away.


----------



## Wicked Warnings (Oct 16, 2015)

What you want to build to do the mirror mod is a 3 channel isolation flasher unit. Each turn signal and one for parking....than alternate the signals with parking....

3 relays and a led flasher....DONE


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Not Ford. But I made the stock Chevy mirrors and stock cab lights flash 
All off a Whelen ULF44


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wicked Warnings;2074166 said:


> What you want to build to do the mirror mod is a 3 channel isolation flasher unit. Each turn signal and one for parking....than alternate the signals with parking....
> 
> 3 relays and a led flasher....DONE


Just saw this. I did 4 relays. No difference really?


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Look at the vid I just posted , is this what you want to do ?

Just tap the power wires into a ulf44 and call it a day. And you will have 50 plus flash patterns.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Maleko;2078014 said:


> Look at the vid I just posted , is this what you want to do ?
> 
> Just tap the power wires into a ulf44 and call it a day. And you will have 50 plus flash patterns.


I already did it. This is an old thread.


----------



## dodgesprt00 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wicked Warnings;2074166 said:


> What you want to build to do the mirror mod is a 3 channel isolation flasher unit. Each turn signal and one for parking....than alternate the signals with parking....
> 
> 3 relays and a led flasher....DONE


I want to flash my cab lights. I would need one relay and a flasher right? Is there a wiring diagram somewhere I can look at. I installed the cab lights so i know where the wires are.


----------

